
Microsoft pulls the plug on Kin - nreece
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13860_3-20009336-56.html
======
superdavid
It is a very strange middle child between WinMo 6.5 and Windows Phone 7. Who
knows who thought it would've been a good idea...

